# A question for the collectors...



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

I'm curious about how some of you deal with gear that you once searched high and low for but after years of service it currently might be getting little or no use. 
Deep down inside you still love it and tell yourself you'll never let it go of but secretly you wonder if it's worth keeping around?
How does collecting work out in the long term for those that have done it? 
Do you eventually blow it out or build a pyramid so you can be buried with it?


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Great topic. Bill be following. 


For me I buy low always therefor if I sell I'll cash in. Still though it tought to get the stomach to sell something that you've been searching for for so long. All my guitars are hand picked. Makes selling really tough.


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

sambonee said:


> Great topic. Bill be following.
> 
> 
> For me I buy low always therefor if I sell I'll cash in. Still though it tought to get the stomach to sell something that you've been searching for for so long. All my guitars are hand picked. Makes selling really tough.


Good to know that you have lots off wiggle room on prices


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

IMHO, it's hard to paint all your treasures with the same brush. I've let many go over the years, a few of them I still wish I had. But Most of them I couldn't care less about. We change as we grow, and our our tastes change drastically over time as well. If you're not playing it anymore, that's an indicator that it won't be missed as much. And it feels good to pass it onto someone you know will play it and treasure it. my $0.02


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

I've sold tons of gear that I HAD TO HAVE and, historically, have had miserably bad timing doing so and lost $$$. Couple vintage pedals I did really well on, but amps n guitars nope nope.


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2015)

Yeah, tough choice, when you spend a lot of time 'searching for the one'.
I'm with* sambonee*. I'll wait for what I really want to come up, usually in
'player's condition', to get a good deal. However, as *Lincoln* points out,
the novelty tends to wear out after awhile, or your tastes change. I did a
purge a coupla' years back because of that. I may be doing it again for the
same reason, plus, because of new 'gas' of different models that I've recently 
found intriguing.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

If you're going to buy something with the hopes of making money, buy land. Anything else, you'll probably lose. As far as gear goes, couldn't really tell you what it's like to get rid of any. I don't. And, I've given up searching for that something special.....it will show up when it does. On this last trip to Saskatoon I ran into an early '60s Guild T100D guitar. At a pawnshop so the price might have been a bit high. It didn't come home with us. Maybe next time. If the wife has her way, a lot of my collection will be going next year.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

I try and abide by the rule "one in, one out" but admittedly I've lapsed lately.
ill prob do a purge over the next year or so if I get more time.
some of my guitars deserve more love than I have time to give them.


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

what was the price of the Guild T-100, i have a 1966 here.




Electraglide said:


> If you're going to buy something with the hopes of making money, buy land. Anything else, you'll probably lose. As far as gear goes, couldn't really tell you what it's like to get rid of any. I don't. And, I've given up searching for that something special.....it will show up when it does. On this last trip to Saskatoon I ran into an early '60s Guild T100D guitar. At a pawnshop so the price might have been a bit high. It didn't come home with us. Maybe next time. If the wife has her way, a lot of my collection will be going next year.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Rick31797 said:


> what was the price of the Guild T-100, i have a 1966 here.


$2900. Not too sure how good a price that is because what I've seen online seems to be all over the place. https://reverb.com/item/1835-guild-t-100-1961


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

im still trying to figure out what anyone would buy 3 or 4 or 5 guitars of the same make and model.
Ive seen plenty of group pictures on this forum which included 3 SG's or 4 LEs Pauls or multiple what evers.

Like I said, Im still trying to figure that one on out cause it makes no sense to me.

G.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

GTmaker said:


> im still trying to figure out what anyone would buy 3 or 4 or 5 guitars of the same make and model.
> Ive seen plenty of group pictures on this forum which included 3 SG's or 4 LEs Pauls or multiple what evers.
> 
> Like I said, Im still trying to figure that one on out cause it makes no sense to me.
> ...


For me, I could have one guitar and depending on what I want to play, change the strings, tuning and string height (for bottle slide) or have three or four guitars set up differently.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Chitmo said:


> Good to know that you have lots off wiggle room on prices


Not lots of wiggle room, but definitively some I would think. Also selling experience helps as well as patience. 

S


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

Price depends on condition,and if its all original, but 2900.00 seems way to high.. i would say a scale of 900.00 to 1600.00...





Electraglide said:


> $2900. Not too sure how good a price that is because what I've seen online seems to be all over the place. https://reverb.com/item/1835-guild-t-100-1961


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

GTmaker said:


> im still trying to figure out what anyone would buy 3 or 4 or 5 guitars of the same make and model.
> Ive seen plenty of group pictures on this forum which included 3 SG's or 4 LEs Pauls or multiple what evers.
> 
> Like I said, Im still trying to figure that one on out cause it makes no sense to me.
> ...



pffffft! that's nothing. there was a guy here who's guitar collection looked like joe banamassa's. i can't find the pic now, but he had at least a dozen LPs, as well as multiple strats teles etc. 

the part i never understood is why people care about what happens to them after they die. they write out all the prices and stuff so their wife can get good prices for them when they kick off. 
if they had the hundreds of thousands of dollars it takes to build such a collection, they surely took care of her needs in a more conventional way. i could care less what happens to my junk when i die. i won't be taking any of it with me.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

GTmaker said:


> im still trying to figure out what anyone would buy 3 or 4 or 5 guitars of the same make and model.
> Ive seen plenty of group pictures on this forum which included 3 SG's or 4 LEs Pauls or multiple what evers.
> 
> Like I said, I'm still trying to figure that one on out cause it makes no sense to me.
> ...


I have the same thought when I see those pics. I've only seen one guitar being played at a time so why would you want two of the same?


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

I don't think having multiples of the same thing is wrong or should be criticized, people are different. For example, I love stuff and I often follow that up with redundancy when it comes to things. My intention here is to get a little insight on the endgame of the gear collecting and how the everyday gets separated and dealt with over the truly special or sentimental items.


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

A guy on the gear page had a picture on there , he had over 40 telecasters all lined up...i thought it was a music store when i first looked..lol





GTmaker said:


> im still trying to figure out what anyone would buy 3 or 4 or 5 guitars of the same make and model.
> Ive seen plenty of group pictures on this forum which included 3 SG's or 4 LEs Pauls or multiple what evers.
> 
> Like I said, Im still trying to figure that one on out cause it makes no sense to me.
> ...


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

GTmaker said:


> im still trying to figure out what anyone would buy 3 or 4 or 5 guitars of the same make and model.
> Ive seen plenty of group pictures on this forum which included 3 SG's or 4 LEs Pauls or multiple what evers.
> 
> Like I said, Im still trying to figure that one on out cause it makes no sense to me.
> ...


Don't over think it. If someone has the means to get multiple versions of the same guitar for whatever reason then so be it. People buy things for different reasons. Some people even buy things just for the sake of buying. Does it make sense? No, but for them it might make sense. 

Sent from my mobile computer.


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

GTmaker said:


> im still trying to figure out what anyone would buy 3 or 4 or 5 guitars of the same make and model.
> Ive seen plenty of group pictures on this forum which included 3 SG's or 4 LEs Pauls or multiple what evers.
> 
> Like I said, Im still trying to figure that one on out cause it makes no sense to me.
> ...


Different colors.


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

vadsy said:


> I don't think having multiples of the same thing is wrong or should be criticized, people are different. For example, I love stuff and I often follow that up with redundancy when it comes to things. My intention here is to get a little insight on the endgame of the gear collecting and how the everyday gets separated and dealt with over the truly special or sentimental items.


HEy vadsy ... my previous comment was not made with a collectors state of mind which I am not or intended to criticize...
I play all my guitars and I do like variety in body shape and neck etc.
HAving said that, I would not consider owning 2 ES 137's as the one I do have works just fine.

G.


----------

